# More dolls



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

These have become my favorite thing to throw for the walleye once they start coming up to shore. They work so good on inland reservoirs, wondering how they would work up on Erie. This cold azz wind might get them pushing in close soon. Tied them on a variety of head weights from 1/16 up to 3/16. Added a full wool under body to the bigger sizes to give a bigger profile to match the baby bluegill and shad they feed on up shallow. Can't wait to get out there and freeze my fingers off.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Tied these as well yesterday. Intentions on LMB instead of marble eyes and they will be headed out west (TX) to a young friend involved in a high school bass league, along with a few more once i get them tied..................


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I bet those bass jigs would work well in cold water. They look nice. Those walleye jigs are pretty cool also but probably not heavy enough for the big lake. They could be its hard to predict currents from day to day.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

The rabbit zonker bass jigs work great early in the spring. The rabbit whips around just as good as a ribbon tail plastic bait. Black/blue is my favorite (for LMB) but the kid i am sending these to in TX said that black/red is the hot color. Can't go wrong if it has black i guess.

The lighter doll flies are outstanding on the smaller lakes around here. Have another friend that shore fishes Lake McConaughy out in Nebraska. He recommended the lighter weight heads to me and they have paid off. Him and his fishing partner have landed pigs that would rival Erie 'eyes on little 1/16 heads with oversized/heavy hooks. It has been a few years since i've fished the rocks up at Mazurik or Lakeside, but thought the 3/16's might cast far enough to get in front of a few fish and not get hung in the rocks every other cast. Hoping i can get up there at least once this year...... but Willard is so much closer.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I understand the light as possible idea and I think you are right on track. I like fishing Willard and taking advantage of the largemouth factory


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> ......the largemouth factory


Doesn't seem like there are a whole lot of people that know about them. The numbers of BIG fish have really exploded in the last few years. I've caught more 18"-20" fish there than i have caught anywhere else.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's because it electric only and no gas motors are allowed on the boat. The water gets very little pressure for bass. The walleye population is only average at best but people seem to be drawn to the elusive walleye.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

AtticaFish said:


> Doesn't seem like there are a whole lot of people that know about them. The numbers of BIG fish have really exploded in the last few years. I've caught more 18"-20" fish there than i have caught anywhere else.


Looks like the cat is out of the bag now...


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Looks like the cat is out of the bag now...


Bet i can count on one hand the number of boats i have seen actually targeting bass through the years on Willard. One of the guys i see all the time during the spring. He trolls with crank baits at dusk and keeps his limit of bass pretty much every night. He gets the occasional walleye too, but does keep pretty much every legal bass he can.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Bass are the top predator and the walleye have a hard time competing.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

This one worked.......










Landed a 27" walleye with it last Friday night.


















Lost my one and only of the color combo shortly after so have tied a few more since.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I was thinking about the jigs you tie while watching this , he cuts a deer tail off road kill on the way to lake . Make sure you watch the whole thing and ck out his mobile tying station .


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I have seen that video. Actually tied a few very simple and sparse 1/24 bucktail jigs last winter to try and match something similar.










They absolutely do work through the ice! Caught a 15" and 14" out on a trip last season. 










Those monsters were somewhat of a fluke though because i only caught 1 other crappie from that particular reservoir rest of the whole damn ice season! Did get plenty from other lakes on the deerhair jig and it was one of my best bluegill jigs too. At the 1/24 size, most people would not even consider it an ice jig. The fancy hardware and crazy plastics have taken over and people just don't spend enough time fishing with hair jigs to know how to get good action out of them. Or at least that is my opinion anyway.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

AtticaFish said:


> I have seen that video. Actually tied a few very simple and sparse 1/24 bucktail jigs last winter to try and match something similar.
> 
> View attachment 196820
> 
> ...


you can tie the small jig to HJ14 suspending lure or deep diving lure on 2' to 3' floracarbon ,light jig help cast farder and the jig stay out of the rocks, hevier jig cast with floting lures.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

The deer tail jigs are great. Nothing fancy and works for me year-round, I only tie white in different sizes with a white head.


----------

